# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello from Massachusetts (USA)

## OldColonial

Hello All, 
Was doing research to help me with ideas for remodeling my residence.
Came across this website, So, I thought I'd give it a try. 
Hopefully, I won't be too much of a bother. 
Look forward to reading posts (realizing I'm not alone), as well as some posts of my own. 
Take Care

----------


## Moondog55

Hello; G'Day and welcome

----------

